# Idiot's Guide to Forums



## Njaco (May 13, 2007)

I've only been on forums for a few months and I've noticed some terms that took awhile to understand. Forgive me for being a newbie but I thought someone might explain the meanings of some of these terms. Thanks.

What exactly are the meanings of:

Siggy -

Sticky Thread

Spamming


Again thanks. I just don't want to spam with my siggy while posting on a sticky.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2007)

Siggy - Signature pic --> like the ones you have (or I have)

Sticky Thread --> thread that is always at the top as it contains something of interest, look in most of the forums and you will see them

Spamming --> posting repeatedly in different threads with the same thing (like the advertising bots) or just posting lots of crap to get your post count up (like Healz)...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> or just posting lots of crap to get your post count up (like Healz)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

I have even jumped on Healz for that, he does not care. But then again I think he is just a kid so...


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2007)

Thanks! I wasn't sure about spamming and was hoping I wasn't attracting the Thread Police. Any others come along and I'll ask. Thanks.


----------



## mkloby (May 13, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure about spamming and was hoping I wasn't attracting the Thread Police. Any others come along and I'll ask. Thanks.



I've had no idea what a sticky is until just now


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2007)

Dont make much of a difference as Mods are the only ones who can sticky something...


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2007)

only the mods get sticky! ewwwwww!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2007)

Mods? Alright, who's the mod and who's the rocker around here?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2007)

Moderators names are in RED and Admins are in BLUE....

And I do infact rock...


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2007)

Your slipping Les, I expected a more smart a** response


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2007)

I couldnt tell if he was serious or not, and I guess it was not...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2007)

Everybody MUST know what a MOD and ROCKER is, right?



> Your slipping Les, I expected a more smart a** response


It's the age shining through micdrow..... 

*Mods and Rockers*
The *Mods and Rockers* were two conflicting British youth subcultures of the early-mid 1960s.

Gangs of mods and rockers fighting in 1964 sparked a moral panic about British youths, and the two groups were seen as folk devils. The rockers adopted a macho biker gang image, wearing clothes such as black leather jackets. The mods adopted a pose of scooter-driving sophistication, wearing suits and other cleancut outfits. By late 1966, the two subcultures had faded from public view and media attention turned to two new emerging youth subcultures - the hippies and the skinheads.

I guess that some residents here in the sunny uk will get all nostalgic and tear up now.....


----------



## trackend (May 13, 2007)

I'm not very happy with this thread everyone is having a say while in fact I am the only qualified Idiot Guide around.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2007)

Feel free to guide us lost souls then trackend..... What is your words of wisdom tonight?


----------



## mkloby (May 13, 2007)

Serious question - What is the difference between the roles mods and admin guys have???


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2007)

The difference is in their paycheck....
Low level on my Guinness, please forgive me for being cranky....


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Serious question - What is the difference between the roles mods and admin guys have???



Essentially the admins have more background power...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2007)

Not much difference, Admins can modify the few things we cant....


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Everybody MUST know what a MOD and ROCKER is, right?
> 
> 
> It's the age shining through micdrow.....
> ...



And epitomized by one of my most favorite bands. The Who. Check out Quadrophenia.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2007)

Ok, found another and I'm sure this is Old School like LOL. But what the *ell is ;

IMHO?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2007)

In my humble opinion...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> The difference is in their paycheck....
> Low level on my Guinness, please forgive me for being cranky....



Yeah, admins make about 25% more than the mods...

25% of nothing is...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have one. On the main page at the bottom, you can view all the members who are logged in. Mods in RED and Admins in BLUE. But sometimes I've seen FBJ in YELLOW. Reason?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey! My pre-wife just directed me to this!

NetLingo.com Dictionary of Internet Terms: Online Definitions Text Messaging - Acronyms, Initialisms, Text Shorthand

Now if I can just get dirty pics posted!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 1, 2007)

FlyBoyJ is a different color because he is the Tech Guy/Mod, the only one we have here...


----------



## xX-TFC-Xx (Jun 6, 2007)

Modddddiiiieeeesssss I LOVE MODS!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2007)

Once again the diminishing gene pool is apparent...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

People who do **** like this guy, obviously have no life and are pimple faced 14 year old kids who have not had p_ussy since p_ussy had them.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I'm been here almost a year and just noticed the little boxes under the Sig with terms like "Spurl", "Furl", "Wong", etc. What they h*ll are these?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been wondering too about those...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ways of notifying other people/bookmarking the posts for yourself on the internet. If you click on them they (the sites) will give you more info...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Thanks. I'm going in and try to click one. If I'm not back in 5 minutes notify my folks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll cover your back mate!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Boy this sure clears up alot, but i still dont have a clue what the hell im doin?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well i just clicked on furl and by the look of it it allowes you to save a copy of a page on the internet ie. this page.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

and then i clicked on the wrong button and it came with a whole page written in german and i cannot read german very well.
get adler he can translate for us.....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2010)

Its been a few years and I've figured out a bunch of stuff here - especially since my status has changed but I have a query about one more thing.

I've noticed sometimes at the bottom of some threads somethig called "linkbacks" - seen alot of them at the bottom of the 'This Day in...." threads. What are they?


----------



## N4521U (Sep 12, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Hey! My pre-wife just directed me to this!
> 
> NetLingo.com Dictionary of Internet Terms: Online Definitions Text Messaging - Acronyms, Initialisms, Text Shorthand
> 
> IJPMP, What the h3ll is this......... I can't remember where I am, no less the stuff on That thing..... besides IPN 8) OAO


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## mikewint (Sep 12, 2010)

LUCK13, these youngsters weren't around during that decade. now while i was there, there are lots of it that are real fuzzy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2010)

Linkbacks are links to other websites/forums. A bit like bookmarks in a browser.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2010)

njaco, question, i'm not trying to be a smartass here but you are a mod yet your questions are the same basic questions i would have asked and i'm a new guy here.
So mods, how does one get to me a mod?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2010)

mikewint said:


> So mods, how does one get to be a mod?




You have to be motivated, dedicated, lethal........ and invited. 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry Mike but that was funny Charles!!!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2010)

no problem, i was invited to become SF but it was a long hard road and i came with intimate knowledge of the yards and had been adopted by two tribes so:

Again, no attempt at being a wise guy, but, how much knowledge of the site is required? and who does the inviting and what are the criteria. and where to the administrators come from?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, Mike, if you look at the date of those posts those were back when I was a noob on here. Now some may say I'm still a noob, but it was because of intelligent, fascinating, thought-provoking, incredible questions such as these that got me to these lofty heights.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2010)

Njaco, i saw that your post was 2007 but your statement in that post was was "only been on forums a few months" yet you were already a mod?
so what are the criteria and who decides


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2010)

No, I wasn't a Mod until last year. When I became one, my avatar an siggy, etc. changed so that what you see now is not what was when posted.

If you ever change your siggy, go back and check your old posts. You will see that they change and will have your new siggy - not the old one. Posts reflect the current status of the user, not what was.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2010)

Njaco, thank you, that makes much more sense to me now.
now if you please, who decides and what are the criteria. is there a "smoke-filled" mod back room?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a general discusion among the Admins and High Level Mods as to the need of replacing or adding another person for managing the site. No set number but as the need arises. Myself and Gnomey were the last 2 to be given the status last year.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 14, 2010)

Njaco, again thanks for the info. i do appreciate your answering


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Njaco, thank you, that makes much more sense to me now.
> now if you please, who decides and what are the criteria. is there a "smoke-filled" mod back room?




1. We Mods do have a "smoke-filled" Mod room in the back. We keep it stocked with fine whiskey and cigars and sit in there and talk about you guys all the time. Some pretty good laughs...

2. When a need for a new moderator arises, we moderators sit back and discuss who we all feel would make the best choice to fill said position.

3. After discussing it we then all vote on said "candidates".

4. There are no specific criteria. Each and ever mod has a different level of experience or knowledge on how to run a forum or on the subject of this forum (WW2 aircraft). It all comes down to who we think is the best suited for the job. We do like those that are motivated, get along well with others (but also have no problem enforcing the rules of the forum). We then invite them to be a moderator.

Kind of like a country club...


----------



## mikewint (Sep 14, 2010)

Eagle, to you also many thanks for the information. i had surmised some of that with the post about Flyboy being your tech guy, for instance. i had noticed the names in red but had no idea what that meant til now.
the mod room sounds pretty neat, single malt i would assume and cuban of course rolled on the naked thighs of cuban woman.
seriously though, i had read a post about banning someone who had violated a rule. i can see that you could prevent his log on but could he/she just go to a different computer different IP and log on with a new ID? seems tough to enforce


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2010)

mikewint said:


> prevent his log on but could he/she just go to a different computer different IP and log on with a new ID? seems tough to enforce



It is pretty easy to catch these "banned" members.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 14, 2010)

OK, i take your word, and not ask for details. thank you sir


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2010)

Njaco this might become destined for the forum's "most funny" thread. Mike's been in the military and he's asking how you become an officer?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea, well, i ass-u-me-d you guys were of a higher order of being.
seriously, though SF was quite different, at least when i was in. there was more emphasis on who could get the job done regardless of rank. a 1-0 could be a sargent and a 1-1 a leut. most of the time we did not wear uniforms and the showing of rank was an invitation to be shot by a sniper. if you didn't already know my rank you really didn't need to know. and how were you going to punish me? send me to vietnam. the brig would have be a vacation in heaven: 3 square, clean sheets, water, showers...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Njaco this might become destined for the forum's "most funny" thread. Mike's been in the military and he's asking how you become an officer?



I just spit coffee all over my screen!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2010)

I worked with a guy (since retired) in Washington DC. One day he made a statement that we all ganged up on for, claiming such a foolish statement would surely get him in trouble with the Cognecenti. His reply was classic, "What are they going to do, send me to Vietnam for the third time".

Beautiful.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## mikewint (Sep 16, 2010)

Matt, you bet, nobody wanted my job and very few could do it. nobody screwed with SF. one evening in Saigon a supply Major started reaming a group of us because we were out of uniform (tiger stripes) just a bit buzzed, we picked him up and threw him into the highly polluted Saigon River. We got chewed out but that was it, what could they do?

Back to a serious question. How do you work this quote thing? Hey, it took a week for me to figure out attachments


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Back to a serious question. How do you work this quote thing? Hey, it took a week for me to figure out attachments



You either use the "quote" button or you wrap this around your text:

{quote="who you are quoting"][/quote} *(substitue { and } with [ and ])*

It will look something like this then:



Person A said this: said:


> This is an example text.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, just hit quote and the quoted text will appear in your draft text. Just delete what you don't want. I do the last part all the time to Lucky13. However out of sheer politeness, I usually keep his "the, and, or, buts".

It's okay. He's Swedish.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> It's okay. He's Swedish.



This week !!!

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, but still a bit unclear. in the original post, do i first highlight what i want, then hit the quote button? else how does the quote button know what i want quoted?

I hit the quote button, the entire post appeared, i deleted whar i did not want, hit post, i got the quote but no little sunken box or originally posted by header


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 16, 2010)

Just click the Quote button in the persons post that you want to quote. A new screen will appear with this persons post. You then can type your comment in below it, sometimes need to hit the return button to drop your cursor down a line or two to help separate their quote from yours. When you are done with your comment you drop down and hit your Post Quick Reply button. The button beside the quote button in each post will let you put multiple quotes in one of your post. You hit this button in each post you would like to quote and when you reach the finally individuals post you want to quote you hit the quote button in that post which will bring up the window with all of the posts quoted. You can then reply to all quotes in one post. Hope I haven't confused you to much.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 16, 2010)

Got it Aaron, thank you so much for your help. I think I have it straight


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 16, 2010)

You are very welcome sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah, just hit quote and the quoted text will appear in your draft text. Just delete what you don't want. I do the last part all the time to Lucky13. However out of sheer politeness, I usually keep his "the, and, or, buts".
> 
> It's okay. He's Swedish.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought he was Swettish .....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I thought he was Swettish .....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 17, 2010)

only during the summer


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2010)

Nah, Jan. He's a Swede living in Glasgow, Scotland, So we call him Swettish !


----------

